# Help! Lump on chest!



## KennyD5 (Jan 27, 2015)

My hedgehog has a black lump in her chest. I'm not sure how long she has had it. She never lets me see her stomach and this is the first day she came out of her ball when I held her. I won't be able to get in to the vet for a while. I need opinions. I'm very worried. She is acting fine. She's about 7 months old.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Not sure what that is, but it does not look good. I'm sure that needs vet attention sooner rather than later. How long is a while before you can go to the vet? I would make it a priority to get there asap. The longer you wait, the harder it may be to treat it. And the harder something is to treat the more expensive it's likely to be.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

A trip to the vet is what you need none of us on here are vets (I could be wrong about that) so we can't really help with this all we can say is get to a vet that does not look good and she needs vet care ASAP


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Her acting fine doesn't mean much. If she were sick she could be hiding it. 
Unfortunately this is one of those issues where anyone could only guess what it is and the vet would be able to figure it out.


----------



## KennyD5 (Jan 27, 2015)

There is only one exotic animal vet in my area and they are usually super busy. i would expect it would take a week or so to get in.


----------



## KennyD5 (Jan 27, 2015)

She is also currently house with another female. Could it be contagious? Should I separate them?


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

No one can say for sure if its contagious you should separate them just in case, you need to contact that vet ASAP and tell them you need to get in OR find another exotic pets vet close or a little far away you can't wait she needs vet care.


----------



## KennyD5 (Jan 27, 2015)

I looked and the vet doesn't open until 7:30 tomorrow. I'll call and make an appointment. Hopefully they can squeeze me in soon. I'll keep everyone updated..


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I would imagine if you explained what was going on they might be able to squeeze you in. Hopefully that is the case.


----------



## KennyD5 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for the support! I talked to one of my knowledgable hedgehog friends and she said it was an infected self mutilation wound and antibiotics should clear it up. I'm still taking her to the vet asap to make sure they are no internal causes that are causing her to self mutilate.


----------



## arixisa (Mar 4, 2016)

did you get any feedback on this because my girl hedgie just developed two of these in the same spot over night ?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This person hasn't been back on the forum since they last posted in July 2015


----------

